# AIRE Factory Tour (independent production)



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds like you got a nice tour. And had a good time here in Boise.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Hmmmm. Guess you figured out why we love our Idaho. Besides the rivers. And 10 or 100 other reasons.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

very cool! Nice looking purple Puma. Is Aire still offering Purple? It hasn't been listed on their website for quite some time, and they are rare on the river. I think the purple boats are rad.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Steve- 

AIRE does still make lots of purple boats, but it's sort of a special order so it normally takes about five weeks. Same thing for gray and lime. -Lee A.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd also like to meet someone who's visited this Ranger Fire Watch Tower! It was by far the scariest thing I've done in years! It felt like the board slats could crack. The wind was blowing and it was swaying back and back like a swing. The whole thing was creaking. Those Rangers sure were brave! Lee S.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

theBoatPeople said:


> Hi Steve-
> 
> AIRE does still make lots of purple boats, but it's sort of a special order so it normally takes about five weeks. Same thing for gray and lime. -Lee A.


Yep it's a cool production line they have. I toured it a couple weeks ago. They say the Lime green is so hot a color the past year or so that they cant get the fabric and make them fast enough. The gigantic weld table in the back that they use for manufacturing Oil spill retention and recovery bladders is freaking off the hook amazing tech.


----------

